# Ncb



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Who does the ncb go in ? my dad is the named driver and i am down as second driver does it go in my dads name or both ?

I think its only my dads name but just want to make sure


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It goes to the main policy holder. 

Do you realise you're opening a can of worms here??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just the policy holder. You'll not gain any NCB under your dad. 

Not sure if it's the case here, but getting a parent to front an insurance policy is not only illegal, it's false economy. At one stage you'll have to go solo and always have to start with zero NCB. 

Some NCB makes a huge difference to the price.


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> It goes to the main policy holder.
> 
> Do you realise you're opening a can of worms here??


how is that ?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

its called fronting and its illegal


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

i know its illegal, i am just wondering since i'm down as a second driver now did i get ncb,

on the new insurance i will be the named driver just wondering if i got the ncb aswell


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

No you don't. You're breaking the law and ive no respect for people who do this. Do it properly or not at all IMO


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

i'm not going under my dads name ,it will be in my name by my self


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ben108 said:


> No you don't. You're breaking the law and ive no respect for people who do this. Do it properly or not at all IMO


hang on a minute there -

its not illegal if he's not the main driver - his dad could be driving 5 full days a week and he may only get the car for 2 full days a week

In that case, its not "fronting" at all!

Don't gang up on the guy because we don't know the real situation here.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Whoa chill people. Think people have jumped to conclusions here. He has never said anything about fronting. Back to it, unless the company say they will give named driver discount (usually when you stay with the company) then no discount will be gained


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Would you not be better getting a multicar policy where all cars/drivers are insured & you all earn your respective NCB??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My wife was a named driver on my policy for years without any issue, although this came under the 'policyholder and spouse" clause. Anyway, when we bought her first car, she was given an introductory ncb by the insurance company to reward her for driving on my policy without incident. I can't remember by how much it brought the premium down, but it was worth having. Lol. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow. Folks jump to some quick conclusions here. Perfectly normal and legal for a young driver to start out being a named driver on a parents policy if they get occasional use of the car. I did it too, and had exactly this question when I was getting ready to get my own car and insurance for the first time.
Unless the policy states otherwise, you won't get any NCB status, however I have known policy providers to take your named driver status into account and give a better deal if you start your new policy with the same provider. Perhaps get a few quotes, then talk to your current provider on the phone and see if they will better the best quote you get in order to retain your business?
Good luck!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Would you not be better getting a multicar policy where all cars/drivers are insured & you all earn your respective NCB??


Everyone doesn't get NCB on a multicar policy - only the policyholder does in which case, it'd be his dad.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

f4780y said:


> Wow. Folks jump to some quick conclusions here. Perfectly normal and legal for a young driver to start out being a named driver on a parents policy if they get occasional use of the car. I did it too, and had exactly this question when I was getting ready to get my own car and insurance for the first time.
> Unless the policy states otherwise, you won't get any NCB status, however I have known policy providers to take your named driver status into account and give a better deal if you start your new policy with the same provider. Perhaps get a few quotes, then talk to your current provider on the phone and see if they will better the best quote you get in order to retain your business?
> Good luck!


It is in many circumstances, but the OP has been active on here for quite a while so far and asked numerous questions.

I've never picked up about car sharing before and he strikes me as a novice car user asking easy questions. I'd hope if his dad was the main user, he'd be dealing with most of the stuff himself.

It's hard to read as one second he doesn't have his own insurance, but previously he's looking to start a car rental business and buying a track day car.

Run before you can jump and all that.....


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Kerr said:


> It is in many circumstances, but the OP has been active on here for quite a while so far and asked numerous questions.
> 
> I've never picked up about car sharing before and he strikes me as a novice car user asking easy questions. I'd hope if his dad was the main user, he'd be dealing with most of the stuff himself.
> 
> ...


some stuff i ask is because i'm unsure and other stuff like car hiring is just a thought that i think could be do able so thats why i ask questions so i can gain knowledge. this is why forums are around to ask questions ect.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Ben108 said:


> No you don't. You're breaking the law and ive no respect for people who do this. Do it properly or not at all IMO


chill pill, put the keyboard down, step away and take you armour off


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

AFAIK, some, admittedly not all, insurance companies will allow NCD to a previously second-named driver when they take out their own policy, as in the same way some will give NCD when, as I did, moving from company car to my own, and having to start my own insurance from scratch.

I would suggest, though, that this would be easier to determine/arrange by going through a broker, rather than online direct, at least for the first year. For subsequent years, once you have your own NCD, go online if you can get it cheaper.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Kerr said:


> It is in many circumstances, but the OP has been active on here for quite a while so far and asked numerous questions.
> 
> I've never picked up about car sharing before and he strikes me as a novice car user asking easy questions. I'd hope if his dad was the main user, he'd be dealing with most of the stuff himself.
> 
> ...


As I said, folks jump to some quick conclusions. Personally, I didn't find the OPs question hard to read because as a rule I don't follow each members posts or research their history in depth before responding. Such an approach might prove problematic, as I"m fairly certain not every one of our own posts since joining represents our current thinking or level of knowledge, skill, and maturity.

Forums are at their best when they provide valuable information and good advice, which in turn keeps the membership engaged and active. At least the OP, and all the other forums members who may discover and read the topic in the future, have good information which relates to standard law abiding behaviour as well as outright criminality. In either scenario, as most contributors have observed, they won't automatically get a NCB for being named driver on a policy in anything but exceptional circumstances.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There seems to be a little confusion about what fronting is. Just to clarify, fronting is deliberately providing fraudulent/false information to insurers for the purpose of obtaining cheaper insurance for a young driver in someone (usually a parent) else's name.

For example, i have a little Civic i use as a daily run around. I own the car, i pay all costs, it is in my name etc. The insurance is in my name, i am earning the NCB and my lad is a named driver. He's lucky if he gets to drive it once a week, so therefore i am the main user and he is a frequent/occasional driver. This is not fronting.

Now lets say my son is the main user. I own the car, it is still insured in my name, but i need to note myself as a frequent or occasional driver and my son as the main driver. The policy will benefit from my no claims bonus, but it will be rated on my son's age as he is the declared main driver. This is also correct and not fronting.

If, in the scenario above, I told my insurers that i was the main user and my son was an occasional driver, then this is fraudulent as I am lying about the main driver for the purpose of obtaining insurance. Strictly speaking, still not fronting though, as it is my car and should be insured in my name.

Now if the Civic was my son's car, he bought it he paid all the running costs etc and we decided to insure his car in my name to misrepresent the risk and make the insurance cheaper, then this would be fronting.

You do not earn NCB as a named driver, only the policyholder earns the NCB.

Some Insurers will give NCB to a named driver already insured with them. This is a good marketing initiative to gain business. This is likely to be an "introductory" discount and may only show as the number of years actually earned. For example, you take out a policy on 5 years bonus recognised as being a named driver, next year you will have 6 years NCB, but if you go elsewhere they will only give you proof of 1 year's NCB to use elsewhere.


----------

